# Norwegian/Swedish/Danish: internship programme



## Setwale_Charm

I am currently on an internship programme with the European Court of Human Rights/doing an internship prgramme with the ECHR.
 Hvordan sier man det pa norsk/svenska/dansk?


----------



## Nander

In Swedish you are a _praktikant _doing _praktik._

The term _trainee _is perhaps more common, than _praktikant,_ these days, though.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Well, in Danish the answer is exactly the same... 

Internship could probably be a bit more correctly translated to "praktikophold"... Praktik sounds a bit 9th-gradish 

But as Nander says, in an international context, we are more liable to use Trainee and Trainee Program in Danish too. (with "program" being pronounced both in English and Danish, depending on how hip you are  

- Andreas


----------



## Grefsen

How could I write "internship program" *på norsk?*

Right now I'm in the process of developing an "internship program" at a school where I'm teaching.   One of the reasons for having this program is to get some work experience for my students before they actually graduate.

When I looked up "internship" in a *norsk ordbok*, here were three of the options I was given:

læretid, praksis, turnustid


----------



## Pteppic

Internship programme = Praksisprogram / praktikantprogram


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> Internship programme = Praksisprogram / praktikantprogram


Tusen takk for det!  

What is the difference between using *praksisprogram* and *praktikantprogram*?


----------



## Pteppic

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for det!
> 
> What is the difference between using *praksisprogram* and *praktikantprogram*?



You're welcome!

In literal terms praksis means internship and praktikant means intern, so it's basically the same thing. Praksisprogram seems to be more common (judging by google), though.


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> In literal terms praksis means internship and praktikant means intern, so it's basically the same thing. Praksisprogram seems to be more common (judging by google), though.


I'd like to write "I'm in the process of developing an internship program for my students." 

Here is my attempt:

Jeg er i ferd med å utvikle et praksisprogram for elevene mine.


----------



## Ceur

Grefsen said:


> I'd like to write "I'm in the process of developing an internship program for my students."
> 
> Here is my attempt:
> 
> Jeg er i ferd med å utvikle et praksisprogram for elevene mine.



Sounds good to me. You could also say 'praksisopplegg'. 

Regarding praksis vs. praktikant, I normally think of praksis as something you do while you are studying, and praktikant as something you do when you are finished. When you are studying to be a nurse, you have months of praksis. If you want to work at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs after graduation, you can be a praktikant.


----------



## basslop

Ceur came up with a good distinction between praksis and praktikant.

On the other hand, is it that simple? Doesn't "... å ha tannlegepraksis/legepraksis ...." mean that you work as a practising dentist/doctor as opposed to research work? The more general word is perhaps "privatpraksis". According to clue that is "Privat practice" in English. Does this make sence?


----------



## Havfruen

A doctor/dentist who is in private prctice in US would  own their business, either alone or jointly with a small group of doctors/dentists. They would not be an employee of have their any of the following: a public hospital, a for-profit hospital, a non-profit or for-profit health mangagement or health insurance company, or a large chain company. Their primary activity would be treating patients, not doing research. A practicing doctor here is one who is fully qualified and has completed all training and exams and earned their medical license.

I would say practicum program for something that is required as part of a course of study, and internship for something optional that is done perhaps during summer or after graduation.


----------

